#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Апрельские лекции дост. Еше Лодой Ринпоче

## Socalledi

По просьбе моих друзей здесь выкладываются лекции Еше Лодой Ринпоче в апреле этого года в Открытом Мире.

http://rapidshare.de/files/39323278/01_5APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39323279/02_5APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39323280/03_6APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39323281/04_6APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39324968/05_7APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39324969/06_7APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39325350/07_8APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39326980/08_8APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39327434/09_9APR.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39327809/..._tsog.mp3.html

----------

Pema Sonam (21.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.04.2009), Александр С (20.04.2009)

----------


## Imja

К сожелению перекачать не удаётся. а хочется очень! Вы не могли бы опять эти ссылки разместить?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.04.2009)

----------


## Socalledi

Да, хорошо, на днях - прямо сейчас некогда.

----------

Александр С (20.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.04.2009)

----------


## Дорже-Пурбо

О чем лекции были?

----------


## Александр С

http://www.savetibet.ru/center/2006/anons-12.php

----------


## Yukko

> О чем лекции были?


Были выложены аудиозаписи учения о шести парамитах и практике самадхи: http://buddhist.ru/content/view/1738/38/

----------


## Socalledi

http://rapidshare.com/files/223623176/01_APR5.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223631235/02_APR5.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223640551/03_APR6.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223649808/04_APR6.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223651355/05_0_APR7.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223659259/05_APR7.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223670226/06_APR7.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223676917/07_APR8.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223694289/08_APR8.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223704906/09_APR8.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/223712655/10_APR8_tsok.mp3

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.04.2009), Александр С (21.04.2009), Клим Самгин (21.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (21.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Каждый раз, глядя на название темы читаю "апрельские тезисы Еше Лодой Ринпоче" и вздрагиваю  :Smilie:

----------

Sforza (21.04.2009), Yeshe (21.04.2009), Юань Дин (21.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Это ФОФ?

----------


## Socalledi

> Каждый раз, глядя на название темы читаю "апрельские тезисы Еше Лодой Ринпоче" и вздрагиваю


А я на форум стал заходить редко - некогда. Но вот в этой в эту тему захожу и подсчитываю благодарности. Сколько благодарностей - столько человек скачали по 10 файлов. Значит как только набирается 5 благодарностей, можно идти на Рапиду и покупать там лотерейный билетик за 50 очков скачивания. За билетик потом можно выиграть 50000 евро. Наверное, если я выиграю, надо будет отправить по 100 евро всем, кто написал благодарность.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> А я на форум стал заходить редко - некогда. Но вот в этой в эту тему захожу и подсчитываю благодарности. Сколько благодарностей - столько человек скачали по 10 файлов. Значит как только набирается 5 благодарностей, можно идти на Рапиду и покупать там лотерейный билетик за 50 очков скачивания. За билетик потом можно выиграть 50000 евро. Наверное, если я выиграю, надо будет отправить по 100 евро всем, кто написал благодарность.


Я думаю вам и так благодарны за лекции. Дело то хорошее.

----------


## Dondhup

В Ело-центре есть видеозапись этого Учения. Только скачать ее нельзя из-за большого размера.

----------


## Топпер

А если порезать и положить в несколько архивов?

----------


## Dondhup

9 DVD дисков
Желающим я переписываю  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Да, многовато. Это даже по кускам не выложить.

----------


## Dondhup

Не хочется терять качество, снималось же на бытовую камеру.

----------

